# To Old For Agility?



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been looking into ways to get our 4 yr old dog into agility. Where we used to live there was an open free course close by, here there seem to be little to no resources . 
Anyways I am not really looking to compete with her, she's a cattle dog and I just think its something active we can enjoy together. 

So anyways, I mention this to a relative of mine and they come back with "shes way too old for that". Hmph. 
She just had her annual check up and the vet thinks shes in tip top shape. Her training has been going amazingly lately. I feel we are kinda in a slump right now though, I am running out of ways to stimulate her mind, is agility not for that, no matter the dogs age (within reason of course)? 

So I just wanted to know , is 4 too old for agility in your opinion?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have one dog that competes in Agility but just started on my other dog. She is four years old, has never had any regular obedience classes or anything as she is a little shy of people. She knows how to sit, stay, etc. and the Agility is really helping her get over her nervousness around people. I certainly do not think four is too old to start them. My sister and I have built most of our own Agility equipment so even if you are not going to compete you can have fun with your dog. It is better if you can find somewhere they are teaching Agility so you start them out right even if you are just going to do it for fun.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer did not start agility until she was 5 years old...She's 6 1/2 (OMG!!!) now and still doing just fine. the important thing is to make sure your dog is sound and at a good weight before starting jumping.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Agreed, 4 isn't too old, the oldest dog that has started my classes for agility has been 8 yrs and they also went on to compete  I couldn't begin to count how many dogs have started training here that were 3 + yrs..............many 
I am also still competing with my 11 yr old and he is still rock'n, loves it.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad you asked this question! Prophet is a nearly five-year-old GSD/Great Dane. I've been thinking of trying out Rally-O with him for fun and also as an outlet for some of his drive. Something to keep his mind busy so he can't figure out new ways to turn my hair gray! I think as long as the dog enjoys what they're doing and is healthy and able, age shouldn't be a factor. I think that goes for handlers, too! =)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

No way is she to old. IMO no dog is to old (so aslong as their bodies can handle it)
Blaze started on his 6th bday. And he is now 7.5 years old and is starting rally-o this friday for the first time.

we have never competed in agility. Might in rally-o who knows. We are part of a agility team, but its not a serious team its all fun, we screw up alot. But we do free shows for retirment homes. I dont care if he screws up its all fun and we are out there to enjoy or dogs and cheer up the folks who cant get out often. They all adore the dogs. Most had a dog just like Blaze growing up and they need tot ell me all about their dogs, you can tell they realy miss the, some even start crying and its been 60 or so years since the dog has passed. Sorry i tend to get off track lol


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Lucy is 9 years old and competes in Agility and Rally. So, nooooo...she is not too old to start! Lucy didn't start until she was 4 or 5 years old. We didn't compete for a long time, just went to classes for socialization time. I decide to go ahead and compete with her and last year was the first time she was ever in a competition. I say go for it!!!


----------

